# 1988 - 2000 Chevy / GMC CK3500 Dually Truck Bed 8'



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

FOR SALE: 8' bed off my 1990 Chevy C3500 1 ton dually. Will fit 1988 to 2000 classic CK3500 body style Chevy and GMC. Recently had the fiberglass fenders re-glassed and painted, then two weeks ago I got hit in the left side rear. All the damage is easily repairable even the fender. Right side is perfect. Recently installed L.E.D. side marker lights that all work. I will include a set of factory tailights with the bed. Tailgate has some damage but works fine. Overall this is still a nice clean bed that came off of a Texas truck. I was going to have the damage repaired but decided to put a new flatbed on the truck instead.

$600 or best offer POSSIBLE TRADES CONSIDERED! Let me know what you have.

Please call or text Ryan at (563) two zero 9 - 14 nine 0.

Keywords: C3500, K3500, bed, box, Silverado, Scottsdale, duallie, doolie, dually, flatbed, flat bed, 1 ton


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

more pics of bed


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

Bump to top


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

can be had for $450


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## Georgedriver (Mar 11, 2021)

Trying to call about the bed.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Georgedriver said:


> Trying to call about the bed.


It has probably twisted away, except for the glass. T ha t was from 7 years ago


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

7 years ago? Think it’s moved on


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, I would think this is gone also...OP, let me know otherwise, please


----------

